# Navarre 12/28



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Windy today, plenty of fleas to be had. Hit it from 11 till 130ish. 3 pomps, 1 red, 1 black. Everything ate fleas except the black.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I need to have a beach day the next nice day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I havent hit the beach since last week. Looking forward to getting my feet on the sand soon.

Nice report Adam. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

great news on all accounts.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job man.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I don't do much surf fishing, you have those fleas on a Carolina rig?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I don't do much surf fishing, you have those fleas on a Carolina rig?


On a double dropper rig with a pyramid weight.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

well done sir


----------



## Rik Flair (Dec 30, 2012)

New to posting but have viewed this board for years. I tried using frozen sand fleas but didn't have much success. Are frozen dead fleas a waste of time and money?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Rik Flair said:


> New to posting but have viewed this board for years. I tried using frozen sand fleas but didn't have much success. Are frozen dead fleas a waste of time and money?


I have never had any results with frozen fleas. Get you a rake, they are less than 30 bucks and will pay for themselves in just a couple trips and you get to fish live fleas!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Store bough frozen fleas are a waste of money. Ive had decent luck with fresh caught frozen fleas that I caught and vac sealed my self.

However they are still just a back up as live fresh is MUCH better. Plus frozen fleas are extremely brittle and sling off the hook much too easily.


----------



## Rik Flair (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. That is what I figured. Heading to Orange Beach for a few days. Fresh frozen shrimp from bait store seems o.k., just wanted to confirm on the sand fleas. Never have found any. People say just look for the ripples. I will give it a try. Also may try some cut bait if I catch some trash fish. Last year I surf fished in Florida w/o a license but bought a 7 day license for Alabama. Is that still the case or was I fishing illegally last year in Florida?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You have to have a license to be legal


----------



## Rik Flair (Dec 30, 2012)

Just to clarify, you need a license to fish from the beach in Alabama and Florida? Last summer we went on snapper charter but I guess that was covered by our fishing guide?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Rik Flair said:


> Just to clarify, you need a license to fish from the beach in Alabama and Florida? Last summer we went on snapper charter but I guess that was covered by our fishing guide?



I can't speak for Alabama but in Florida you have to have a license to surf fish. You are covered under your charter when you fish on a charter boat.


----------

